# Firearms Magazines



## Tames D (May 27, 2007)

If I was to subscribe to and read only one fire arms magazine, what should it be and why?


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2007)

Depends on what a person's interests are and what they hope to see in a magazine.  Some magazines  bit generalistic.  Some specify in types of guns, or types of hunting, or both.


----------



## Kwiter (May 28, 2007)

Switch subscriptions every year or two too as they ALL tend to recycle stories. May not be Exactly the same but very similar.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## Tames D (May 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Depends on what a person's interests are and what they hope to see in a magazine. Some magazines bit generalistic. Some specify in types of guns, or types of hunting, or both.


I would say a general firearms publication that covers a wide spectrum of gun types and shooting. I've looked through a few over the years but not enough to form an opinion on quality of content.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 28, 2007)

It really does depend on which kind of shooting you're interested in I would say.

Then again, I'm a rifleman (can't shoot a pistol for toffee) and yet read "Handgunner" assiduously until the government ban rendered it all academic .


----------



## Tames D (May 28, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> It really does depend on which kind of shooting you're interested in I would say.
> 
> Then again, I'm a rifleman (can't shoot a pistol for toffee) and yet read "Handgunner" assiduously until the government ban rendered it all academic .


That's just it, I don't want to subscribe to one that focus on just rifles or pistols or shotguns etc. More inline with something that covers all the bases.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 28, 2007)

Become an NRA member and get American Rifleman.  It's pretty general and a decent magazine.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 30, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Become an NRA member and get American Rifleman. It's pretty general and a decent magazine.


+1

_Guns&Ammo_ and _Guns_ are okay as well.  
The only ones I have subscriptions to now are _American Handgunner_ and _SWAT_.  I like American Handgunner because they discuss a variety of hanguns (recreational, defense, competition), they also have several self-defense columns every month (Massad Ayoob, Clint Smith, etc.).  As you would guess, SWAT is geared toward "tactical" stuff for LE and military but there's a lot of cool stuff and again, some good columns.

Just remember, whatever you get, that the gun-rags are like internet-forums...there are a lot of people who have no idea what they're talking about.  You'll see some of the most absurd BS imaginable from the "experts" that write for these mags.


----------



## Tames D (May 30, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Become an NRA member and get American Rifleman. It's pretty general and a decent magazine.


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Tames D (May 30, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> +1
> 
> _Guns&Ammo_ and _Guns_ are okay as well.
> The only ones I have subscriptions to now are _American Handgunner_ and _SWAT_. I like American Handgunner because they discuss a variety of hanguns (recreational, defense, competition), they also have several self-defense columns every month (Massad Ayoob, Clint Smith, etc.). As you would guess, SWAT is geared toward "tactical" stuff for LE and military but there's a lot of cool stuff and again, some good columns.
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure no different than MA mags.


----------



## K31 (May 31, 2007)

The only magazine I get delivered now days is American Rifleman.

In the past I really liked Guns&Ammo and Shotgun News used to have some really great articles in it but I haven't seen a copy of it on a news stand around here in years.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 1, 2007)

America's First Freedom is what I got with my NRA membership, although most of the info from that magazine can be obtained from the website instead.  

Still, there are some product reviews that I find quite useful, and product announcements that come in handy.  

Other than that, I sometimes get Handgunner, as well as Guns and Weapons for Law Enforcement.  I'm not a law enforcement officer, but I do enjoy reading about what tools of the trade are being used.


----------



## CityChicken (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a subscription to Guns & Ammo.  Nice articles that cover much of the spectrum of firearms.  However, I question their objectivity.  Every gun they review is 'fantastic' and 'a dream to shoot'.  I don't see them ever saying, "stay away from this gun, it's crap".  I guess they need to keep their advertisers happy?  More honesty is found on the web, i think.  But other than that, it's a pretty good mag and subs are fairly cheap.


----------

